# Notorious Problems...



## CrazyGreek89 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey all! My name is Alex and I am new around here. I'm from Philly, PA and I am looking at buying a 2006 GTO in the next few months. Well the reason why I started this thread is because I was just wondering if there any problems/defects known for the GTO that you guys would know about? 

I am looking at buying one around Sept of 06. There is a local dealer who has about 6 of them and I don't think they're going anywhere real soon. They're all 06's and have really been sitting since they arrived. There is a Torrid Red one which I am interested in. Coincidently, it has the most miles @ 11. Haha. 

All the stickers have a MSRP around 33, but I am sure I can talk them down to around 25. I mean, it will be a 3 year old model in Sept and there's now way it is still worth 33 when it has been sitting for almost 3 years. Ehh, now I am rambling. 

Back to the question at hand....any major problems/defects that I should know about? I have heard something on here about front/rear struts etc. 

Thanks in advance,

Alex


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

good luck with that...it seems like many things...these cars are becoming more popular of late (many reporting buying them recently) and the going price SEEMS to be going back up around the 30K mark...I tried the 2 year old model when I bought mine...didn't work for me...love the car coming up on 2 weeks.
Bill


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have owned mine for 3 weeks now and havent noticed any problems...only have 1000 on it though. I doubt you will be able to talk them down to 25k. In my oppinion they will actualy start to appreciate in 10-15 years. I was lucky I had a gtp that was legaly a lemon and the dealer to keep my buisiness (have bought 7 cars in 3 years from them) transfered me over for $2k.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*tricky pedal*

I notice that every time I press too firmly on the right pedal that I get the car lunges forward and I get slammed back into my seat!

This problem gets worse if I am turning. It can cause the rear end to kick out of alignment with the front tires causing me to counter-steer. Sometimes when I am in lower gears and the pedal nearly touches the floor, I can see smoke coming from the rear!!:willy:


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

mumrah said:


> I notice that every time I press too firmly on the right pedal that I get the car lunges forward and I get slammed back into my seat!
> 
> This problem gets worse if I am turning. It can cause the rear end to kick out of alignment with the front tires causing me to counter-steer. Sometimes when I am in lower gears and the pedal nearly touches the floor, I can see smoke coming from the rear!!:willy:


+1

I have the same recurring problem. I took it to the dealer and it happened on the way over there. I took the service advisor on a ride and it happened again. Upon return, the service advisor exited the car in a huff and I haven't seen him since.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Common issues on '04-'06 GTOs:

- collapsed strut bushings
- leaky struts on certain '06 models
- blown radius rod bushings
- front tire wear due to the above issues
- water leak at the lower rear of the doors when parked a particular way
- leaky steering rack
- whining rear end (can sometimes be fixed with a fluid change)
- assume you will replace the clutch if you race an M6 car often

In general the suspension is the weakest part of these cars. The drive train is relatively bulletproof with the rear usually being the first to go. It takes a lot to trash a stock rear though.


----------



## CrazyGreek89 (Apr 2, 2007)

Verdoro 68 said:


> Common issues on '04-'06 GTOs:
> 
> - collapsed strut bushings
> - leaky struts on certain '06 models
> ...


That being said, will the dealer usually fix these things?


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Depends on the dealer, crazygreek, but it's hit or miss. I have been lucky SO FAR to avoid any of the common GTO problems. I really doubt you will get much off that MSRP, but good luck. Thing is that these dealers don't have any other performance cars in their showrooms, so they're not in any real hurry to move them. My guess is they will look to move them when the G8 starts coming around, especially if they offer a GXP version.

Some good dealers in the area:
Faulkner (where I bought mine)
Tom Oates Chevy (he's a racer and has 3 crew members working in his bay, all LS2 drivetrain specialists)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

*car issues*

I have had my 2005 Goat since 2/05/2005,, no problems at all, no tire rub or excess wear, no leaks, squeaks, rattles, NOTHING, I now have 11000 miles on it, Have the 4 speed automatic


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

CrazyGreek89 said:


> That being said, will the dealer usually fix these things?


For most of the stuff, yes, a dealer will probably cover it under warranty depending on the circumstances of the failure. The cause of the water leak is still a mystery and there have been buy backs related to the issue. Luckily it's not severe on my car and rarely happens.

The suspension is a little tricker issue. If you find a good dealer they'll make an effort to repair things. Most of the time you are on your own as they aren't that familiar with these cars.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

One mechanical issue and one stupid dealer trick for you.

My 05 had a limp DIC (Driver Information Center). I think this was a common failure on 04/05's but I would assume GM addressed this. Anyway, it was covered under warranty.

Dealers have a bad reputation or did anyway, for delivering GTO's with ridiculously overinflated tires. Apparently, when they are loaded for transport across the Pacific, the tires are inflated to approx 45+ psi. Dealers being the tools that they are don't bother to prep the car properly and people drive away with cars that feel like a buckboard.

I almost didn't buy a GTO based on test drive in one of these rolling stones. I drove a second one that was prepped properly and there was a night and day difference.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

my new '06 that I bought 10 days ago had the tires inflated to 50psi...
Bill


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an '06 M6... LOVE IT! Haven't had any problems except, whenever I'm in it... _I can't seem to wipe the stupid grin off my face_... I might wanna get that checked


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

1/06~5/06 build cars may have leaking front struts, have front struts of any car checked for tire rub. Any problems with the GTO is warranty for 3 yr/ 36K, so get one and enjoy it now!
arty:


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> I have had my 2005 Goat since 2/05/2005,, no problems at all, no tire rub or excess wear, no leaks, squeaks, rattles, NOTHING, I now have 11000 miles on it, Have the 4 speed automatic


Got my '05 M-6 in May '05 and have driven 11,500 miles -- no problems at all either. The car is garaged and never run hard and this may contribute to its condition at this point. It's totally stock.


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Yah..getting those prices down to 25,000 is very hard. I tried negotiating with a dealer on an 06, the most they would go down was 29,220.00. This car was brand new only about 75 miles on it. I tried talking to them on 27,990.00 out the door, but they refused to go that low. So i walked out. I am getting an 04 now for 21,990.00 with 15,000 miles on it.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

arty: 05, Yellowjacket, 35,000 miles and loving it. Driving is a thrill and no problems. Amsoil from front to rear. Using 0w-30 in the crank. Lingenfelter CAI.


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

28,000 miles on my '05 M6 including several road course track days. I check for strut rubbing and any other suspension issues (leaking struts etc.) everytime I change the oil. No problems at all!


----------



## Palmer329 (Feb 12, 2007)

i got an 04 blue/blue with only 17,000 on it bought it about 2 weeks ago and i could barely get the dealer to budge on the price. i did get it for a good price (19500 car-22500 out the door with a 5 year 75000 mile warranty since it was used) but i still thought i could have gotten them down a little but i am very happy with it. there are a few things i want to have checked but i know the service manager by me so i know they will take care of me
go for it and enjoy it you wont regret it but definetly get stick

i do have 2 of the above problems though
1 my car frequently had the problem with the gas pedal going to the floor and my head flying back
2 that stupid grin i cant get off my face...must have something to do with the car


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a similar "Stupid Grin" issue. I was told here on these forums, I need to get tints to help cover it up...


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

*Vibration*

I like the vibration I get on a certain part of my mid area when I give the Goat some gas. At my age that's the only enjoyable part of the day...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My 100,000 mile report: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12192


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

I paid $22950 for my 06 M6 with 9000 or so miles on it. There ARE good deals to be had, you just have to search around. So far no problems and 11000 on the O.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I just got my 06 a4 last week and haven't really had it long enough to notice any problems. I actually got mine for around $27,000 and it was new. Other than that, Im only hearing prices around $29,000.


----------

